# Travel Destinations > South East Asia >  Wanting to travel to South East Asia

## South East Asia

Hey there

Me and my girlfriend would like to travel around South East Asia (particularly thailand,vietnam and Indonesia) at some point next year and would like some advice really. We are both in our early 20s and have never been there before. We will have roughly 5 grand as a budget and aren't too fussed about staying in posh hotels by any means.We'd ideally like to go for 3-4 months depending on how far the budget will stretch. Is there a particularly good time of year to go? Which companies is advisable to use? Just any general advice about your experiences and how you sorted it all out would be greatly appreciated? We're quite party orientated people as well though would equally like to discover local culture and not necessarily do all the typically tourist stuff..

Thanks
B

----------

